# Hartwood Hospital - Nurses Residence



## WeeT (Oct 30, 2007)

Just a few pics of inside the Nurses Residence at Hartwood in Shotts, Scotland. This is the 3rd nurses residence I've been in and all 3 with not much to them! I think the local neds have smashed Every single window in this building, on all the doors ect.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2007)

Really like the first and last photos WeeT. It's good to see the wooden doors and panelling...sad to see the trashing though! 

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice building lots of detail, Liked the pic with view over the railing in particular.

38 marks thats a B+


----------



## WeeT (Oct 31, 2007)

The last picture is of the 2 towers at the main hartwood hospital building, in the distance!


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Pics WeeT, Agree with everyone else, love all the wood panelling. Did most of the building have the panelling? Love the last pic of the main hospital too. Its a shame the idiots have got in and smashed the place up. They should have their hands chopped off. grrrrrr!!!

Any ideas on whats going to happen to the place now? or in the future? Thats the kind of place i'd love to live in.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## WeeT (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah it did, alot of the doors have the glass windows aswell, and the idiots have made a point to go around the entire building smashing every single one of them! All the ground floor has been boared up quite well so hopefully they shouldn't get in to easy! I have no idea what they're doing with the place, all I know is that it's being demolished, although I don't know about the nurses residence.


----------

